# 1989 starting problems Fuel?



## milwaukeevtwin (Nov 2, 2008)

Well i went out to move the 1989 chevy 2500 silverado and it would not start. It cranks over and is not getting fuel? When i pour fuel into the carb it starts then runs untill it burns the fuel out of the carb. I installed a new fuel filer and pump with hanger. Same thing? No difference. I am frustrated and thinking maybe carb problems? I here the pump running.
Any suggestiond PLEASE HELP!


----------



## roteye38 (Dec 9, 2007)

with someone trying to start it tap on the fuel regulator


----------



## milwaukeevtwin (Nov 2, 2008)

roteye38;1130177 said:


> with someone trying to start it tap on the fuel regulator


 I do not mean to sound stupid, but where and what is the regulator?


----------



## milwaukeevtwin (Nov 2, 2008)

milwaukeevtwin;1130219 said:


> I do not mean to sound stupid, but where and what is the regulator?


I did a search and found some pics. Will try tomorrow. Thanks, Ron


----------



## milwaukeevtwin (Nov 2, 2008)

*Trouble*



roteye38;1130177 said:


> with someone trying to start it tap on the fuel regulator


Tried that and other things today. Nothing. When i pull the line off on the passengers side of the carb and turn on the key, Gas poors out of the line. Installed new regulator still nothing. I am thinking of dropping the tank and checking to see if my brother mixed up the lines? Would this affect it? He is not sure and second guessing himself? But i am getting gas to the carb. That is what confuses me? I here the pump come on when the key turns on also? If i put gas in the carb it will fire up and burn that gas out then dye. PLEASE HELP?


----------



## BlizzardBeater (Aug 29, 2010)

Is it a carb or tbi?


----------



## milwaukeevtwin (Nov 2, 2008)

BlizzardBeater;1131513 said:


> Is it a carb or tbi?


Throttle body


----------



## BlizzardBeater (Aug 29, 2010)

I thought that the 89's where all tbi. could be wrong, but it would make a difference in what you'd have to check.


----------



## milwaukeevtwin (Nov 2, 2008)

BlizzardBeater;1131602 said:


> I thought that the 89's where all tbi. could be wrong, but it would make a difference in what you'd have to check.


All the ones i have seen. What do i check for next? Is it possible for the lines to get mixed up on the fuel pump? I did not think they were the same meaning they could screw into either end?


----------



## BlizzardBeater (Aug 29, 2010)

It shouldnt be possible. Have you tried pulling any engine codes? Changing the fuel filter? After sitting long could be water or bad fuel. Drain tank and add plenty of fresh fuel. Try the easy things first. Check to see if a fuel line got pinched putting the tank back in. I've seen this happen before and create that exact issue.


----------



## milwaukeevtwin (Nov 2, 2008)

*fuel problems*



BlizzardBeater;1131619 said:


> It shouldnt be possible. Have you tried pulling any engine codes? Changing the fuel filter? After sitting long could be water or bad fuel. Drain tank and add plenty of fresh fuel. Try the easy things first. Check to see if a fuel line got pinched putting the tank back in. I've seen this happen before and create that exact issue.


Already tried the easy stuff. WIX filter new regulator, Gas is only a week old. Of course filled it up. Ran fine last week. Have not checked any codes? Tank is still sitting on jack for easy access and no line pinched. I am so confused. About ready to put the tank in and have it towed to shop, but it will take a week and we may have snow coming in.


----------



## milwaukeevtwin (Nov 2, 2008)

BlizzardBeater;1131619 said:


> It shouldnt be possible. Have you tried pulling any engine codes? Changing the fuel filter? After sitting long could be water or bad fuel. Drain tank and add plenty of fresh fuel. Try the easy things first. Check to see if a fuel line got pinched putting the tank back in. I've seen this happen before and create that exact issue.


 Fuel gushes out when key is turned on and line is pulled on carb. No pinched line.


----------



## RichG53 (Sep 16, 2008)

Check !!! There may be a small filter at the carb inlet..Screen....Fine mesh filter..

Should be another fitting screwed into the carb..

Some older one had them...


----------



## milwaukeevtwin (Nov 2, 2008)

RichG53;1132086 said:


> Check !!! There may be a small filter at the carb inlet..Screen....Fine mesh filter..
> 
> Should be another fitting screwed into the carb..
> 
> Some older one had them...


not there in this one


----------



## maverjohn (Jul 23, 2008)

I have a 89 chev 2500 5.7 K code with tbi I'm still learning about the truck but isn't there a fuel injecter on top of the tbi with two wires? check for a break in the wires. I will look at mine in the morning to see if I can be of more help, don't give up.


----------



## milwaukeevtwin (Nov 2, 2008)

*problems*



maverjohn;1133149 said:


> I have a 89 chev 2500 5.7 K code with tbi I'm still learning about the truck but isn't there a fuel injecter on top of the tbi with two wires? check for a break in the wires. I will look at mine in the morning to see if I can be of more help, don't give up.


Replaced them, already. Did everything i can think of.


----------



## roteye38 (Dec 9, 2007)

drivers side fuel is the inlet thats where the gas should be coming out of with it off sounds like your not getting any injector pulse check to see if the grounds from the computer are still connected up they will be next to the thermastat or in a intake bolt you have spark ?


----------



## milwaukeevtwin (Nov 2, 2008)

roteye38;1134283 said:


> drivers side fuel is the inlet thats where the gas should be coming out of with it off sounds like your not getting any injector pulse check to see if the grounds from the computer are still connected up they will be next to the thermastat or in a intake bolt you have spark ?


 How will gas come out therre with it off? It does it with the key on. Is that what you mean?


----------



## milwaukeevtwin (Nov 2, 2008)

*spark*

If i did not have spark. When i put gas in the throttle body why would it run and burn the fuel out? Then shut down? Does anybody know if the ignition module controls the spark and injectors? That would be my next guess


----------



## maverjohn (Jul 23, 2008)

I looked at mine today with it running and hit the gas a couple of times, its a little hard to see the mist from the injecters but when I looked down the TBI I could see little droplets of gas on the butter flys.
I would check for pulse like roteye said


----------



## milwaukeevtwin (Nov 2, 2008)

maverjohn;1134550 said:


> I looked at mine today with it running and hit the gas a couple of times, its a little hard to see the mist from the injecters but when I looked down the TBI I could see little droplets of gas on the butter flys.
> I would check for pulse like roteye said


 Thanks, But that does not help if it does not run. I believe i am not getting pulse either, but how do you check and what sends the pulse?


----------



## BlizzardBeater (Aug 29, 2010)

There is a little module on the distributor that controls fuel and ignition.


----------



## REAPER (Nov 23, 2004)

You need a NOID test light.

Best one in my opine is made by OTC. Pull the connector off the top of the TBI and plug in the NOID tester and turn ignition to see if it is sending power to the TBI. Works basically the same as a test light. Range in price should be $5 - $16

View attachment noid.bmp


----------



## milwaukeevtwin (Nov 2, 2008)

BlizzardBeater;1135717 said:


> There is a little module on the distributor that controls fuel and ignition.


Already replaced that. Same.


----------



## milwaukeevtwin (Nov 2, 2008)

REAPER;1135938 said:


> You need a NOID test light.
> 
> Best one in my opine is made by OTC. Pull the connector off the top of the TBI and plug in the NOID tester and turn ignition to see if it is sending power to the TBI. Works basically the same as a test light. Range in price should be $5 - $16
> 
> View attachment 85261


 Thanks, Buddy had one test is good.


----------



## milwaukeevtwin (Nov 2, 2008)

*Parts changed*

Changed fuel pump with new tank.
Different distributor
Different throttle body
Relays and fuses
new ground terminals
fuel regulator
fuel lines
computer swapped tested fine
I have 4 of these trucks and swapped out alot of parts with no luck?
I have spark that is the weird part.
How about a crank sensor?


----------



## REAPER (Nov 23, 2004)

If it is starting when you pour gas in the TBI and the light pulse is good using a NOID then the problem is at your injector.

I hope you arnt paying for all the parts you are throwing at it. In the long run you would save money to tow it to a pro.


----------



## milwaukeevtwin (Nov 2, 2008)

*parts*

Well when i pulled the other throttle body off the parts truck that runs. It did the same thing. I have 4 trucks three being used and one parts truck. Only the fuel pump is brand new. Most other parts were checked on the other trucks and worked fine? This is very puzzling. Even a buddy that is a dodge mechanic looked at it and said it is weird. Said i probably am not getting a good ground some where, but all checks good.


----------



## maverjohn (Jul 23, 2008)

I don't know if this helps? but I didn't see what size motor you have the 5.0 or the 5.7 they both use different injecters and may not interchange with each other?
I hate when my truck is down and I can feel for you on the fustration you are going thought, keep us posted on how its going


----------



## milwaukeevtwin (Nov 2, 2008)

*Problem fixed!*

A buddy came over to help today. First thing he started doing was taking all the fuses out one bye one and cleaning and greasing all the terminals on the panel. BINGO BAD CONNECTION AT FUSE PANEL!


----------



## BlizzardBeater (Aug 29, 2010)

Glad to hear! Just goes to show that you should always start with the small, easy, and free lol.


----------



## RichG53 (Sep 16, 2008)

Who knew a Stinkon Fuse !!!!!!!!!


----------



## milwaukeevtwin (Nov 2, 2008)

*Fixed*



RichG53;1139185 said:


> Who knew a Stinkon Fuse !!!!!!!!!


Not a fuse. The fuses were the first thing checked. It was a bad connection. Yes it sounds easy, but when you have spark and you are getting fuel, but not getting enough juice to open the injectors it is very confusing. So you can say what you want about checking the easy stuff, but a bad connection is very frustrating.ussmileyflag


----------



## BlizzardBeater (Aug 29, 2010)

milwaukeevtwin;1139305 said:


> Not a fuse. The fuses were the first thing checked. It was a bad connection. Yes it sounds easy, but when you have spark and you are getting fuel, but not getting enough juice to open the injectors it is very confusing. So you can say what you want about checking the easy stuff, but a bad connection is very frustrating.ussmileyflag


Yes sorry milwaukee, thats not at all what I meant. Faulty connections and wire breaks are probably the hardest to diagnose issues in mechanics. Kudos to you for being able to find it. What I meant was always check the cheap and usual suspects first, then follow it back to what doesnt work. Probably didnt apply to this situation though. Good job man, I in no way meant it to make it sound like an easy problem, if anything it was quite the opposite.


----------



## milwaukeevtwin (Nov 2, 2008)

BlizzardBeater;1139538 said:


> Yes sorry milwaukee, thats not at all what I meant. Faulty connections and wire breaks are probably the hardest to diagnose issues in mechanics. Kudos to you for being able to find it. What I meant was always check the cheap and usual suspects first, then follow it back to what doesnt work. Probably didnt apply to this situation though. Good job man, I in no way meant it to make it sound like an easy problem, if anything it was quite the opposite.


No harm done. The problem got fixed and i appreciate all the help. I am just glad that one is done.


----------



## maverjohn (Jul 23, 2008)

Glad to hear your up and running again, I learned something myself, good luck this year.


----------

